# new video of home scale threshing inventions



## paulwheaton (Sep 4, 2010)

Two threshing inventions plus a demo of winnowing with a fan

video of threshing inventions


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I peaked at a few of your videos - very nice!!


----------



## paulwheaton (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks. 

I'm hoping to crank out a couple more this weekend. I have footage of a bee expert talking about how solving colony collapse disorder is quite easy. Footage of a rather spectacular farmer's market and footage of eating camas.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Colour me confused ... eating camas???

Time for another google-search! :gaah:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok ... google to the rescue ..

Gone Native | Three approaches to eating wild in modern Idaho | Features | Boise Weekly

Looks awesome. Wonder if there are camas on this side of the border


----------



## paulwheaton (Sep 4, 2010)

There was and there is. 

The natives would harvest heaps of it in such a way to encourage more to grow the following year. But they don't really do that anymore.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

paulwheaton said:


> There was and there is.
> 
> The natives would harvest heaps of it in such a way to encourage more to grow the following year. But they don't really do that anymore.


Paul just as a information tid bit, can you tell me what kind of plot of wheat it would take to cover the needs of a small group? say enough wheat for 2 or 3 loves of bread a day all year long ?? I seem to recall that a bushel is 40 lbs?? and there is no loss when grinding so...40 pounds of wheat should make 40 pounds of flour??? I would think 1/2 an acre would do it??? but have no idea..and yea I could google it but this way you get to teach us!!!


----------



## paulwheaton (Sep 4, 2010)

I dunno.

I spent a fair slice of my youth driving combine - I can tell you about that. Before I was allowed to drive combine, I drove wheat truck - I can tell you about that. I saw pesticides dumped in with the wheat and I know that now that is replaced with diatomaceous earth - and now you have a link where I talk about that. I can tell you about ways to store grain. I can tell you about ways to raise grain for animals to self harvest. I can tell you about the bonfills-fukuoka tecnique where you get more grains back per grain planted. I can talk about how grain is a subsidized commodity.

But .... personally, I have been on a quest to reduce the amount of grain I consume. It turns out that people were never designed to eat grain, so I have been experimenting with eating little to no grain and having good results.

Nothing about how much grain to grow. Not only does it vary from person to person, but yield will vary dramatically also.

Frankly, if I were to attempt to grow grain on a small scale, I would attempt to emulate the mighty, the glorious, the amazing Sepp Holzer. He has a perennial grain that grows 8.5 feet tall.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

You'd get about 40 bushels an acre, but like anything, it depends on the year. Sometimes as little as 25 to 30, sometimes as much as 50. At least around here (north of Kalispell).

I use about 6 cups of ground wheat for 2 loaves of bread. Volume measures can be different from weight measures, so I don't know if the 6 cups actually equal 3 lbs. I kinda doubt it. 1 cup = 8 oz. when it's water, but flour is lighter in the same size container.

Okay, someone else's turn to take it from here! My brain has taken the weekend off!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

gypsysue said:


> You'd get about 40 bushels an acre, but like anything, it depends on the year. Sometimes as little as 25 to 30, sometimes as much as 50. At least around here (north of Kalispell).
> 
> I use about 6 cups of ground wheat for 2 loaves of bread. Volume measures can be different from weight measures, so I don't know if the 6 cups actually equal 3 lbs. I kinda doubt it. 1 cup = 8 oz. when it's water, but flour is lighter in the same size container.
> 
> Okay, someone else's turn to take it from here! My brain has taken the weekend off!


Flour volume vs weight conversions | Grams | Ounces | Cups | Pounds | Kilograms | Quarts

you're welcome


----------

